# snow/blue ratio?



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey guys, just out of curiousity what does everyone run as far as a snow blue ratio in their spreads? My group runs 50/50 snow blue ratio and 70/30 feeder active ratio. Just curious what everyone else has.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

we will be running 60/50 blues to snows this spring! sillo feeders and deadly uprights. Why cant we be loading the trailer right now and leaving in a few hours to go kill! o well guess i guess a guy can go nuts for another few weeks.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

70/30 snows to blues and 80/20 feeders to uprights


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think around 50/50


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

maybe 5% blues.

Alex


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I remember the days when blues made up maybe 5-10% of the flock. Blues were a real trophy back then. Now it seems that ratio is often 60-70% in favor of the blues. I still run more snows just for the visibility factor.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I still run more snows just for the visibility factor.


 :thumb: Until someone can prove that every flock that I'm gonna try to decoy has a certain ratio of snows/blues,I'll go with the visibility factor reasoning.

Alex


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

goosegrinder said:


> > I still run more snows just for the visibility factor.
> 
> 
> :thumb: Until someone can prove that every flock that I'm gonna try to decoy has a certain ratio of snows/blues,I'll go with the visibility factor reasoning.
> ...


This also depends if there is decent snow cover, if that is a factor I will put out more blues and juvenile decoys to show up more.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

brobones said:


> goosegrinder said:
> 
> 
> > > I still run more snows just for the visibility factor.
> ...


 Very good point and makes perfect sense


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well for us in the fall even a 40 percent blue ratio would be unrealistic when we have had flocks of hundreds come in without a single snow in sight. Ideally though 40 percent is what I shoot for, like others said the visibility. But you still want enough blues so you can hunt in the snow in early spring and late fall.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

goosebusters-

I noticed the same thing this fall. We did some damage right around deer season. It seamed like we were shooting way more blues then snows. There was flockes of 50plus birds or more than one occasion that were just all blues.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree that it seems like the blues in certain areas are becoming more and more... But it seems to be the area, I was in NE this last week and we shot alot more Snows, but last fall we shot alot more blues and this was In Nodak...
Heres an Example:








Compared to:


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

If i'm hunting birds that will stay in the area and roost I just mimic what I see in the fields. I had a late spring season hunt where I was hunting just ross geese that stuck around with some Canadas and ran just white f/b's with some f/b Canada decoys and it seemed to be the ticket. :sniper: :beer: 
Just run what you see out in the fields in your area and you'll be right on.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

cool pics with the 81 and 83 idea..


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

those number pics are cool


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks, I Like to do it because then you can remember the daily kill, and then add up the amount of birds at the end of the trip... lol SOB's make good art and good eating...


----------

